# Should D'Antonio be on the "hot seat"...



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I had an interesting disscussion about him in a bar last night and wanted to bring it up here...

I honestly believe the Suns are one of the most entertaining teams in the NBA but I can care less about entertainment, I want the NBA Finals trophy....

As much as it kills me to say this, I believe D'Antonio deserves to be fired if we fail this year and I want to hear your thoughts first before I respond to why he should be fired...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You never fire a coach who gets you to the Conference Finals twice and the second round once. Two of those playoff losses were to the eventual NBA Champs and the other was due to injuries, so I don't see a problem with him. Everyone keeps *****ing about the minutes, but let's face it, there aren't any minutes to go around! There are 240 minutes available in an NBA game.
Nash gets 30
Marion gets 30
Bell gets 30
Stoudemire gets 30
Hill gets 30
Barbosa gets 30
Diaw gets 30
Skinner gets 15-20
Total minutes used: 225-230

It's not like he's playing someone 40mpg. As long as they stay below 36 minutes or 3 quarters then I'm fine.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns have just gotten some bad breaks in the playoffs. D'Antoni has done a wonderful job so far in my eyes. He has utilized this players to their full capacity in this system designed around Nash. I mean right now the team is just battling injury and conditioning issues. The way I look at it, I think we've done quite well this season considering what we've been through, especially with Marion requesting a trade basically right before the season started. I mean we're 12-4 right now, imagine what we'll do once we're rolling on all cylinders come midway through the season.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I knew I was going to get smack for this but name the last offensive team like we have to go on to win the Finals??

Detroit and San Antonio might be snoozers but they have something we don't.....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like D'Antoni, I just wish he would turn his focus from offense, to defense. The Suns offense is in place, all those guys have been there for a while, they know how it works. Now lets start working on defensive rotations and better gang rebounding. Last year I thought he should have been fired if he didn't deliver a title, but I took that back because of the circumstances. This year, I think another failure to appear in the Finals without any weird things happening (injuries, suspensions) and he should be fired.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I like D'Antoni, I just wish he would turn his focus from offense, to defense. The Suns offense is in place, all those guys have been there for a while, they know how it works. Now lets start working on defensive rotations and better gang rebounding. Last year I thought he should have been fired if he didn't deliver a title, but I took that back because of the circumstances. This year, I think another failure to appear in the Finals without any weird things happening (injuries, suspensions) and he should be fired.


You get it Dr. Suess and hopefully this topic could be laid to rest if we win the Finals but this topic will be back come June if we happen to fail....

I also predicted a trade before the deadline....

A-R-T-E-S-T......


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

But honestly, do you guys can really say we have a serious shot at the championship and I dont think so


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> But honestly, do you guys can really say we have a serious shot at the championship and I dont think so


Agreed, I think we are weaker this year than last season. I think that Kurt Thomas was a big lost, Id rather have him instead of Diaw that is not playing how id like him to... Then we have Marcus the bust Banks on the bench rotting, I know he wont improve or get more confident unless he gets minutes to play... And the botton line is Dantoni doesnt focus on defense, I mean we can play defense for some time in a game, but its not consistent defense, there are always lapses in the games... and that is what kills me.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

See I don't think Thomas is as big a loss as everyone is making it out to be... He guarded Duncan and Duncan still got his pts and boards and made life difficult in the paint on defense. I think our team is as good as last year's or better. I think once we completely gel by the time the All-Star break comes around, we'll be a very dangerous team. In all honesty, I just don't think we can fully evaluate this team until we near the playoffs and have seen what the team has done for most of the regular season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We added two more rotation guys to our roster. Hill is a starter and Skinner is a reserve. When you put in some 50 minutes of new guys, you're gonna have communication issues. As for the defense, the Suns have had Top 5 defense last year in opponent points per shot. Better than every team other than Houston, San Antonio, and Cleveland. The defense is actually really good but the offense needs to be there or we go into a funk. The only reason our bench is not as "deep" as other teams is because our three key reserves are good for 20-30minutes whereas other teams can only trust their key bench players for around 15 minutes.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

D'Antoni shouldn't be on the hot seat, but we all agree he has ways about him that rubs people the wrong way. All coaches have that though.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> We added two more rotation guys to our roster. Hill is a starter and Skinner is a reserve. When you put in some 50 minutes of new guys, you're gonna have communication issues. As for the defense, *the Suns have had Top 5 defense last year in opponent points per shot.* Better than every team other than Houston, San Antonio, and Cleveland. The defense is actually really good but the offense needs to be there or we go into a funk. The only reason our bench is not as "deep" as other teams is because our three key reserves are good for 20-30minutes whereas other teams can only trust their key bench players for around 15 minutes.


I didnt know that, where do you find this kind of info?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> But honestly, do you guys can really say we have a serious shot at the championship and I dont think so


If the Suns play the Spurs. Probably not. Though they played them tough in the playoffs. A few breaks, who knows.


If they play anyone else, Hell yeah, they have a serious shot. A clear path, to the finals healthy, the Mavs won't stop em. I'd be more worried about the Jazz.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> If the Suns play the Spurs. Probably not. Though they played them tough in the playoffs. A few breaks, who knows.
> 
> 
> If they play anyone else, Hell yeah, they have a serious shot. A clear path, to the finals healthy, the Mavs won't stop em. I'd be more worried about the Jazz.


I mean as you know defense has been winning championships. Are you guys D good enough to shut teams down instead of outgunning them?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All Net said:


> I didnt know that, where do you find this kind of info?


ESPN team stats. You can see what their PPS are and the opponent PPS. The Suns were second only to San Antonio last year in PPS differential.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> I mean as you know defense has been winning championships. Are you guys D good enough to shut teams down instead of outgunning them?


theres no way the suns become a shut-down team any time soon, the idea is to have defence to get stops when they are needed.

the spurs had every break there was go their way and it was still an extremely close series. not to mention, their best player duncan is only getting older while the suns amare, barbosa, diaw, and coach d'antoni continue to develop.


----------



## roninpenguin (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't think that D'Antoni should be on the hot seat as long as the Suns are winning. Really is there someone out there that is available (or will be) that could do a better job with this team? Why get rid of a proven winner for someone that is a variable? 

While I agree that I would like to see a more consistent defense for the team (just like just about every season I have been alive) I wouldn't trade the entertainment that I get from watching this team play for it.


----------

